
iPhone 11 Pro announced with a triple-camera system - runesoerensen
https://www.theverge.com/2019/9/10/20851377/iphone-11-pro-max-release-date-camera-features-specs-announcement-apple
======
fastbeef
I feel like phones have more or less evolved to a point where there’s nothing
more to add.

Over the coming year in think the watch/phone/slate/laptop ecosystem will be
replaced by one or perhaps two devices that will dock into larger screens and
input devices as needed.

~~~
maedayx
like a Nintendo Switch, but for laptops/phones...I like this idea.

------
thoughtpalette
The video camera functionality on the Pro model looked amazing. I wasn't
expecting to be impressed.

------
tatrajim
Being able to film video simultaneously from one phone with with two different
perspectives was impressive.

